# Kommunikations fehler mit Wago FBC 750-881



## Salzburger (15 November 2017)

Hallo Experten,

Ich habe bei meiner 750 881 das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mehr mit ihr verbinden kann:

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme damit  (Mit I/O Check die Schnittstelle geprüft und dann mit codesys zu programmieren begonnen)
Dann habe ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und die IP-Adresse wieder an meine SPS agepasst
IP-Adresse mit DIP Schalter  eingestellt (192.168.1.100)
Ich konnte mich einmalig mit der SPS verbinden, und dann ein neues Programm laden (kein Bootprojekt) ab diesem Zeitpunkt konnte keine Verbindung mehr mit dem 750-881 aufbauen.
Weder über Ethernet noch über W-Lan. Was ich noch weniger verstehe ist, dass wenn ich den Strom der SPS wegnehme und sie anschließend wieder mit Strom versorge, nicht wie bisher das gespeicherte Programm abläuft sondern die SPS ohne Fehler blinkt (die 6 Status LED's auf dem 750-881) so als ob sie ganz normal funktionieren würde.?
Die Digitalen Eingänge die in meinem Fall einen Motor über eine DC-Drive-Karte (750/636) schalten funktionieren (Status LED an der Digitalen Eingangskarte)

Beim Versuch sich mit der SPS über codesys zu verbinden kommt immer der Fehler  *Kommunikationsfehler #0 Es wird aus geloggt* 
Mit I/O Check läuft das ganze ähnlich ab. (Kann keine Verbindung mit dem Gerät herstellen...)
Das Ethernet  Kabel und die Buchsen des Controllers sind schon einmal mit Sicherheit nicht fehlerhaf​t.
Kann es sein, dass das neue Programm irgendwie beim upload auf dn 750-881 irgendwie "steckengeblieben" ist oder hat sonst jemand irgend eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Bin um jeden Ratschlag dankbar

Danke im Voraus,

Der Salzburger*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## Mavorkit (15 November 2017)

Hi Salzburger,

Welchen Kommunikationstreiber ist ausgewählt und lässt sich der Controller anfingen wenn keine Verbindung mit Codesys möglich ist?

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salzburger (15 November 2017)

Was meinst du mit dem Kommunikationstreiber und den Controller kann ich nur mehr fehlerfrei an und ausschalten aber nicht mehr darauf zugreifen

Gruß Sbger


----------



## Mavorkit (15 November 2017)

In Codesys unter online, Kommunikationsparameter stellst du die Art der Kommunikation ein. Wenn du über Ethernet verbinden möchtest  solltest du (laut WAGO) am besten den TCP/IP Treiber von 3S nehmen und bei Adresse die IP des Controllers angeben.

Wichtiger wäre vorher, ob du den Controller überhaupt via Ethernet erreichst. Dazu in der Eingabeaufforderung einfach Ping und die IP-Adresse deines Controllers eingeben. Danach werden vier Pakete gesendet, wenn alle in einigen Millisekunden beantwortet werden ist dein Controller mit den Ethernet Verbunden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salzburger (15 November 2017)

Danke für den Tipp 
Werde ich morgen ausprobieren
Ja das mit den Kommunikationsparametern habe ich so gemacht


----------



## Mavorkit (15 November 2017)

Wenn die Ethernet Verbindung besteht, Codesys aber weiter nicht zugreifen kann, würde ich Mal den Controller resetten.
Geht über die Weboberfläche des Controllers oder mit Ethernet Settings von WAGO

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salzburger (15 November 2017)

Ich hätte den Controller schon mit dem Schalter unter der Abdeckung für die serielle Schnittstelle Resettet hat aber auch nichts genutzt...


----------



## Mavorkit (15 November 2017)

Das Drücken des Schalters löst nur einen Hardware Reset (Neustart des Controllers, Reset der E/Aß und laden des Bootprojektes falls vorhanden) aus, ich meinte einen Software Reset.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 November 2017)

Wenn du mit Ping nicht klar kommst kannst du auch testweise mit dem IE oder Firefox oder so auf die SPS gehen in dem du das WBM über die IP aufrufst. 
Welche IP hat den dein PC ?


----------



## Salzburger (16 November 2017)

Hab meinem PC die IP 192.168.1.101 gegeben


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (16 November 2017)

Hallo Salzburger,

bitte mal mit der aktuellen WAGO Ethernetsettings Version(Download aktuelle Version über WAGO Homepage) das Dateisystem zurücksetzen. Die I/O LED sollte statisch grün sein.

Dann in Codesys den richtigen Kommunikationstreiber auswählen:
TCP/IP     3S Tcp/Ip driver

Die pysikalische Steuerungskonfiguration am Controller sollte gleich der sein,  welche Du in der Codesys Steuerungskonfiguration eingestellt hast.

Danach über Menü Projekt alles bereinigen und erneut einloggen.
Der Projektdownload sollte dann funktionieren. Andernfalls direkt an den WAGO Support wenden.


----------

